# MSI pt880 neo (v2.0)



## dan-dan (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi everybody

                   i have a MSI pt880 neo (v2.0) motherboard and the cpu mounting cage for the fan has snapped, and because of this the cpu keeps overheating and shuting itself down. Now i have tried to find a replacement motherboard but they dont seam to sell that board anymore. How easy is it to swap it for another  board, something similar so i dont have to buy different graphics cards etc...

It is running a P4 Processor, a ATI radeon 9550 256mb graphics card and i have got about 2 or 3gb memory cards for it aswell. 

If anybody could point me in the right direction for my problem that would be much appreciated.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Francisck (Jun 1, 2008)

what socket does your CPU use?


----------



## dan-dan (Jun 1, 2008)

Francisck said:


> what socket does your CPU use?



I think i should of said in the first one i dont understand alot about computers lol 

Do you mean how manys pins?


----------



## Darkman (Aug 28, 2008)

dan-dan said:


> I think i should of said in the first one i dont understand alot about computers lol
> 
> Do you mean how manys pins?



========================================


SOCKET 478 pins .... the CPU is Intel Pentium 4 ( Northwood/Prescott ).

If you like you go to www.newegg. com and you can to buy a new 
CPU just like that and chipper . Yesterday I received a new one because
I had trouble with the old one . Am happy now ! . Wow !!

About the motherboard , is too dificult find this PT880 Neo V2.0 MS-7043 (V 1.x).........but I try ......., because I need this and I dont like change for upgrade with other thecnology .


I'll come back !


----------

